# Night Ride



## omgdek (Aug 10, 2010)

Besides my new ride, my other ride is a mountain bike. I often do night rides. This is from one of those rides. Hope you enjoy. There are many others on my flickr page.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome shot!


----------



## omgdek (Aug 10, 2010)

Much appreciated. I love your sig. :banana:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

omgdek said:


> Much appreciated. I love your sig. :banana:


Thanks!


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

that is a brilliant shot


----------



## omgdek (Aug 10, 2010)

DarkSide said:


> that is a brilliant shot


Thank you


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool pic! How long was the exposure?


----------



## omgdek (Aug 10, 2010)

Snareman said:


> Cool pic! How long was the exposure?


Thanks 

It was 15 seconds. If you click the link to go to my flickr you should be able to click a more options button and then view Exif data which will give you all the info from the camera.


----------

